# Tournament



## annie (Apr 28, 2006)

Next weekend at a tournament I will be doing a Kempo-Jutsu form that not many of the judges will know.  I have been assured that it can't be held against me if they don't know it.  I have the option to do 2 Pinion- but i feel its lacks the intensity I want to portray.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 28, 2006)

I would say make sure you look confident in every move.  If the judges don't all know the kata, then only you can tell them if you've made a mistake.  If every move you make has confidence and a sureness to it then I don't think the judges will mark you down just cause you are doing a kata they don't know.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 28, 2006)

annie said:
			
		

> Next weekend at a tournament I will be doing a Kempo-Jutsu form that not many of the judges will know. I have been assured that it can't be held against me if they don't know it. I have the option to do 2 Pinion- but i feel its lacks the intensity I want to portray.


 
It's never the 'form' that lacks intensity..its the competitor..Just do 2 Pinan intensely..

Whether a form is intense or not is up to you.


----------



## annie (Apr 28, 2006)

I feel as I am learning more complex forms the beginner ones tend to drag and are almost monotanous. I guess I just like the challenge of something new.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 28, 2006)

remember...you learn a lot of things from what people consider 'simple' or non-complex forms


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 28, 2006)

Having judged before I will tell you when I see a form that I don't recognize or that deviates from the form That I know I will look for the following:

Strong stances (for that system)
confidence
body alignment
power (and there can be power in a soft art)
above all no hesitation (but don't rush the form)

Remember doing forms are alot like playing poker don't let them see you thinking.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 28, 2006)

> Strong stances (for that system)
> confidence
> body alignment
> power (and there can be power in a soft art)
> ...


 

That is my point of veiw also on forms I do not know
And as he said never let them see you thinking or give them reason to think you are lese than positive that you will win


----------



## annie (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice every one!!  Still nervous but very excited- theres just something about the form I chose that gets my adrenaline going everytime  I am asked to do it!  It is a very quick form so I think I will slow it down a bit and really nail each movement.


----------



## Pacificshore (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as those who have experience in judging forms.  If I don't recognize a form, then I look for the focus, spirit, intensity and confidence of the competitor.  These are some of the things that tell me that the competitor possesses knowledge of their art.  Good luck in you tournament


----------



## Ross (May 4, 2006)

Good luck in the competition.
A couple of things that I look for when judging is seeing the person visualising exactly what they are doing. For it to be really good I should almost be able to see someone working with you as you do the form. Does that make sense?

Also, one of the worst things in forms of late is that people think that if I do it fast I'm being powerful or good. Dont supplement speed for accuracy and technique.

Going on some of these other posts you'll be fine.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2006)

Annie,  I have to agree with the others.  As CTKenpo Todd said, its the competitor, not the form.  The judges should be looking at power, intensity, stances, and crisp clean movements.  

Keep training hard!  Have someone watch you go thru the kata, as they'll be able to provide a different view point.

Good luck and I'm sure you'll do fine!:ultracool 

Please give us an update as to how things went!

Mike


----------



## Kenpobuff (May 5, 2006)

I agree that it is the person and the impression of the knowledge and focus that is presented that is what counts no matter the style of the judge.  Most stances, punches and kicks are made of the same basic elements and a good one can (should) be seen by any judge no matter their style.

I had the experience of having a judge from another style come up to me after the awards tell me I that kenpo needs to be performed more "snappy" even though I thought my techs were well focused and powerful.  Needless to say I lost to a competitor of his same style. 

Steve


----------



## annie (May 6, 2006)

Well there are 2 schools running this tournament. A Shaolin Kempo and One like our school that is a Kempo-Jutsu-Kia school.  So only 3 judges out of ohhh maybe 30 will know the form I am doing.  But I'm going to do it anyway regardless.  I am just looking forward to the experience go or bad! LOl Thanks all!


----------



## RevIV (May 6, 2006)

annie said:
			
		

> Well there are 2 schools running this tournament. A Shaolin Kempo and One like our school that is a Kempo-Jutsu-Kia school. So only 3 judges out of ohhh maybe 30 will know the form I am doing. But I'm going to do it anyway regardless. I am just looking forward to the experience go or bad! LOl Thanks all!


 
Annie,
How are you.. Do not worry, the tournament that you are going to tommorow is the one i host and run and Half the Judges know the form.  But even if they did not it would not matter.  All the judges are taught to look for the basics if they do not know the forms.. Some of my students are doing Kung Fu forms and other forms that i have taught them from outside the Kempo realm.  There will be competitors from other styles coming in,, in fact CTkempo will be there with some of his students.  Just get ready for a good time because this will be our biggest tournament to date topping 180 people. (very excited)- and since your instructor is one of my closest friends feel free to come talk to me about anything.  I'l be the one running around looking busy but really just confused.. hah.. 
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 8, 2006)

Annie,
Did not realize that you would be at the same tournament as me! You should have said hello. (I was running around in bright yellow sparring gear) Myself and my CTKEMPO students all competed and had a wonderful time.  My school represented itself very well. 7 competitors and 11 trophies. I am very proud of them.
The judging was was very good and very fair.
(Except when I won 2nd instead of 1st in Black belt weapons to Sensei Paul. Politics..I WAS ROBBED!!  LOL only kidding Master Hatch..)

It was a great time and we are looking forward to the next one.

Be sure to report the outcome for you and your thoughts and feelings. We all want to know how you did.


----------



## annie (May 8, 2006)

Ahhh, Todd I do remember the bright yellow sparring gear. LOL
I had a blast after I got over being stressed.  I was amazed to see all the different schools that were there.  I was under the impression it would only be Kempo - that put me at ease because I was doing one of Prof. Kimos forms that not many judges would have known.  

Now Now I'm sure my Master Hatch judged fairly... LOL....he was actully worried we wouldn't be judged fairly.

Well I took first place in my division for forms so I was very pleased I think there were 6 of us competing.....then had to wait ohhhh 3 hours to spar the only other women there in my division for sparring....needless to say I had a splitting headache at that point.....and couldn't focus.....so I did not win that match.  I think I got 2 points on her and thats it.

Now My 9 yr old son did awesome as well.  He took first place for both forms and Sparring.  I am sooo proud of him....one of the judges at the end of the day came up to us to again say how perfectly he nailed 2 pinion.....must be the great teacher.....lol

I was pleased with the judges... the hardest thing is the sparring... Its hard cause we could see things they couldn't but thats how it goes..  

I can't wait to go to another tournament now I know what to expect.
 One thing I didn't like was the floor.  My feet kept sticking doing my form.
Take care..talk to you soon
annie


----------



## desousae (May 23, 2006)

I remember that.  That must have really stunk waiting that long to spar once.  Was a entertaining match though, as both of you had went all out knowing there was no other rounds.

I believe I was in the same ring for forms as you were.  I was the numbskull who threw front punches instead of thrust punches at the begining of 2 Pinan, which completely messed up the rest of my form.  Congrats to your son.  Was a fun tournament and cannot wait till the fall!

****​Todd, glad your daughter didn't get sick on the way to the tournament.  Great showing in everything.  I especially liked your first round of sparring and weapons form.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 23, 2006)

desousae said:
			
		

> ITodd, glad your daughter didn't get sick on the way to the tournament. Great showing in everything. I especially liked your first round of sparring and weapons form.


 
Thank you very much.
A picture of my sparring match made it to the web.
Here is the link:
http://www.kenpo-academy.com/photo%20album/Tournaments/Alliance%20Tournament%20-%20Spring%202006/slides/100_4775.html

I am on the left.

Enjoy 
Todd


----------



## dianhsuhe (May 23, 2006)

Congrats!  I spent all weekend judging a pretty big martial arts tournament (800 divisions?) where parents were in our ear... REALLY enjoyed the tournament though!

I actually gave a brown belt girl a 9.99 (Highest score I have ever given) and I did not know her form at all- 

Glad you had fun, keep us posted on future endeavors!

Cheers-
james


----------

